# Fill tractor tires



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

How do you do this. I have been told to use antifreeze. What temp level should I mix it to? I am from OK and it hasn't ever gotten down to -34. Would you get this much antifreeze in a drum from a wholesale dealer. None of the farm stores seem to have it in anything bigger than a gallon.


----------



## rancher1913 (Dec 5, 2008)

if your good you can lay the tire flat and pour the ballast in. the best way is to get the tool that allows you to pump it in. we use a calcium mixture, its heavier. you can also just add a three point weight and not worry about filling the tires.


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

http://www.gemplers.com/product/7K/Air-Liquid-Adapter-Kit

http://www.gemplers.com/product/AQF1/Quick-Fill-Tractor-Tire-Attachment

have both, I like the first one better,

if you have some type of pump, that one can hook up a garden hose to, you can deflate the tire, put the vale stem to the top and pump, when it fills release the air out, and fill some more, you need some air to give some cushion so just fill it up to the top of the rim, if you do not freeze, then you could most likely just use water, but if you reduce the freeze point to say 0F I would think you would be more than safe, 

the problem is if you let it ice, and run the tractor it will nearly be like a knife and cut up the inside of the tire, (or that is what I have been told),
I would not use chloride as it is very corrosive and in not to many years, it will damage the rims, and cause more problems than IMO it helps, 

I got the equipment to be able to handle liquid filled tires and after a few repairs and rim replacements on my older tractors, I just took it out, 

antifreeze is not as corrosive, (i do dislike the feel of it tho), but nearly any kind of small pump should be able to pump it in with one of the adapters above, like I said I like the first one better, you can close off the air bleed on it, the other one you can't.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Some people use windsheild washer fluid to save a little money over the cost of antifreeze.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

I have never heard of putting anti-freeze in tires, we always use calcium chloride, cheaper, don`t think it`s as poison as the other, but don`t know for sure. >Thanks Marc


----------



## woodsy (Oct 13, 2008)

I had a local tire dealer come to the house to fill mine w/ calcium chloride or some such material.
You might check around to see if anyone in your area does it.
If they don't make house calls you can always bring the tire(s) to them.
Check with someone who deals with truck and tractor tires.
The price was reasonable, about $100 for two 11.2x24. Gained a couple hundred lbs. per tire
Wheel weights are less corrosive if you can find them.


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

You'd mix the antifreeze ratio to the suitable ratio for your area and temperature. Give yourself room for those freak cold days that come rarely. 

You can often times get used antifreeze for free from the various recycling stations. That will work just fine. You do not need new antifreeze for the job.

Calcium chloride is denser and therefore creates heavier wheels than ethylene glycol (antifreeze). But, it is far more corrosive to the metal rims should it leak. 

Calcium chloride mixtures are thicker, so they don't slosh around in the tire like the antifreeze water mix does. This usually isn't a problem, but sometimes, it can be.

Bolt on wheel weights let you add or remove air in the tires without any worries about valve stem positioning and things leaking out.


----------



## fixer1958 (Dec 12, 2005)

This is for water.
I have washer fluid in my front tires and may use weak antifreeze in the rear. Haven't decided yet.
http://www.tractorsmart.com/Farm_Tractor_Liquid_Tire_Ballast.htm


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

http://www.rimguard.biz/

Made from Beet Juice

Dave


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Some time back I provided photos and gave detailed written directions for adding ballast to tires.

Here is one of the photos from the off site storage. Sorry, but it seems the article is long gone. Is there an archive of past articles?


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

springvalley said:


> I have never heard of putting anti-freeze in tires, we always use calcium chloride, cheaper, don`t think it`s as poison as the other, but don`t know for sure. >Thanks Marc


While calcium chloride is initially cheaper is it really when you consider replacement rims. Seems most with tractors eventually have to replace or repair them.

Beet pulp for larger tires, recycle vehicle anti-freeze for smaller ones or use new or windshield washer solution as I did.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

If I understand this correctly, most post war vintage Allis Chalmers tractors came from the factory with calcium chloride already filled in the tires.

I read lots and lots of posts of people needing rims for antique AC tractors because of the CC ruining the rims. 

I've read a large number of posts about guys cutting patches from other scrap AC rims, and welding that patch into the rim that has a whole in it. Some of these guys are so good that after repainting the rim, you would never know a patch existed in those rims. 

Glad that I've never had a rotten rim and had to patch it, but amazing to see someone else do it, nonetheless.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Decades ago they also used what was called powdered lead in tires for ballast. 

My dad always opted for dry tires and used axle/hub weights instead. I used liquid ballast, but an 18.4 X 38 had a rim rupture one time and I can attest to a very large mess. 

If a person can afford radial tractor tires I sure feel they are worth the cost for a full time farmer. My rig gained a full acre per hour after putting on a rear set. That is cheap productivity.


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

If you need weight, calcium cloride is a salt-water and weights more than water. Antifreeze & wiper fluid are very light fluids.

If you need weight - use CC.

Antifreeze is a hazard, if you spill a full tire-full of it, you are an epa target - in theory anyhow. Bad for pets, bad for wells. CC is just saltwater, will kill the grass but not harm the environment.

Me, I much prefer the CC. I couldn't afford the antifreeze anyhow, but I'm in MN, might make a difference.

--->Paul


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

As to the cost of antifreeze, many simply get used antifreeze from car shops that want to get rid of it anyway.

As to calcium chloride solution, you gain about 3.5 pounds over water alone, i.e. 11.86 pounds per gallon. For a full time tractor (or other) that would gain quite a bit per tire.


----------

